# Spaceview Hands And Crystal



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Evening Gents

Hope someone can help, recently bought a spaceview conversion for repair, I have serviced and repaired it and it is running a treat.

But I would like to treat it to some correct hands and crystal need not be original, but good after market. It is a steel 1967 assymetrical cased Accutron, any idea of where I might get these parts from?

I have done a quick google but to no real avail as I don't want some cheap inferior after market parts.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rdwiow said:


> Evening Gents
> 
> Hope someone can help, recently bought a spaceview conversion for repair, I have serviced and repaired it and it is running a treat.
> 
> ...


Nothing cheap and inferior about "Clark's Parts" on eBay and Gary (seller) is very helpful. But what shape and size is the Spaceview crystal? Some are still not available as after market replacements and, consequently, good NOS ones are fetching very high prices.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Paul

Will have a look

All the best

Rob


----------

